# Greek: Makarios



## Lbdeleon

Alguien me puede ayudar con la definición etimológica de esta palabra del griego "makarios". Gracias.


----------



## berndf

In ancient Greek _μακάριος_ means _blessed_ or _happy_.


----------



## brian

Es la palabra utilizada en la Biblia por decir por ejemplo _Bienaventurados los mansos, _etc.


----------



## Lbdeleon

Gracias, pero si supieran la etimología, cómo está formada, porque tengo entendido que tiene dos partes, pero mi diccionario no es suficientemente explícito.


----------



## brian

Sí, la palabra en teoría está compuesta de dos partes: _μακάρ_ (_makár_, "bienaventurado") y _-ιος_ (_-ios_, que indica adjetivo). Y considerando que _μακάρ_ es tambien adjetivo, se puede decir que _μακάρ_ y _μακάριος _son sinónimos, o yo por los menos no se la diferencia.


----------



## Lbdeleon

Gracias por tu explicación. Sí, tiene sentido.


----------



## winegrower

I don't speak a word of Spanish, but I found the word *beato*, which could also be an accurate translator for makarios.
In christian religious functions, *makarisms* (to Virgin Mary) are beatifing hymns, having the same etymology.
It is also a very common name for Greek clergymen. 
Finally,the adjective *makaristos *is used as an appellative for a dead man.


----------



## niki1978

berndf said:


> In ancient Greek _μακάριος_ means _blessed_ or _happy_.


makarios is a word from *makarisms and is used for dead people*


----------



## brian

niki1978 said:


> makarios is a word from *makarisms and is used for dead people*



I'd say _makarism_ comes from _makar(ios)_ and not the other way around.


----------



## Lbdeleon

Interesting.  Can you please explain a little more?


----------



## brian

_Makar_ is an ancient Greek word that cannot be broken down into smaller morphemes, as far as I know, so it leads me to believe that it is the word from which other _makar-_ words are derived, e.g. _makar- + -ism- + -os._

Moreover, even considering the meaning of _makar_ ("blessed"), it's easy to see why a word used to mean "the dead" was derived from it, i.e. the dead are considered blessed. (Even in ancient Greek _hoi makares_ meant "the (blessed) dead.")


----------



## winegrower

brian8733 said:


> _Makar_ is an ancient Greek word that cannot be broken down into smaller morphemes, as far as I know, so it leads me to believe that it is the word from which other _makar-_ words are derived, e.g. _makar- + -ism- + -os._
> Moreover, even considering the meaning of _makar_ ("blessed"), it's easy to see why a word used to mean "the dead" was derived from it, i.e. the dead are considered blessed. (Even in ancient Greek _hoi makares_ meant "the (blessed) dead.")


 
Brian is absolutely right on this! The reason why I took the trouble to praise him is, that, in contemporary Greece, where both words are in use, most people confuse their meaning.
By the way, makarisms are not hymns to Vergin Mary, like I wrote before, I just confused them with something else.(I must learn to use Edit!)


----------



## ateaofimdomar

niki1978 said:


> makarios is a word from *makarisms and is used for dead people*


 
The word used for dead people (patriarchs, actually) is *μακαριστός* makaristós.

The word *μακάριος* means "happy", "peaceful" and is also used ironically in both meanings. As you can see from the definition given by this dictionary, this word comes from ancient Greek, where it meant exactly the same thing.


*μακάριος -α -ο* [makários] E6 *:* *1. *που είναι απόλυτα ευτυχισμένος: _Oι μακάριοι θεοί. _*2. *ήρεμος, γαλήνιος: ~ _ύπνος._* 3. *(ειρ.): _Mακάρια αδιαφορία / άγνοια._ (απαρχ. έκφρ.) _μακάριοι οι πτωχοί* τω πνεύματι. _*μακάρια *& (λόγ.) *μακαρίως* EΠIPP: _Παρ΄ όλο το θόρυβο αυτός κοιμάται μακαρίως. _[λόγ. < αρχ. _μακάριος _`ευτυχισμένος, ευλογημένος΄· λόγ. < αρχ. _μακαρίως_]


----------



## Forero

Interesting that _bienaventurado_, _blessed_, etc., are participles (like ευλογημένος) but _μακάριος_ seems to be a simple adjective.

Is there any truth to the rumor that _macaroni_ or _macaroons_ were considered "blessed" in some sense and took the name from _μακάριος_?


----------



## winegrower

Forero said:


> Interesting that _bienaventurado_, _blessed_, etc., are participles (like ευλογημένος) but _μακάριος_ seems to be a simple adjective.
> 
> Is there any truth to the rumor that _macaroni_ or _macaroons_ were considered "blessed" in some sense and took the name from _μακάριος_?


Actually I found many entries (mostly Greek) claiming that macaroni comes from the word *μακαρία.* Μακαρία was a dish prepared from wheat and offered after funerals in honor of the dead, so that friends of the family could wish for him to be blessed.
According to another testimony, there's the word *μακαρώνεια* (from μακαρία+αιωνία) for some special hymns to Vergin Mary's Dormition in Byzantium, where also wheat foods were dispensed.


----------



## apmoy70

The word is ancient *«μάκαρ/μάκᾱρ mắkăr/mắkār* (masc.), *μάκαρ/μάκαιρᾱ mắkăr/mắka̯irā* (fem.), neuter only in oblique cases --> _epithet of gods and men, blessed, fortunate, wealthy, blissful, happy_ > Byzantine Greek *«μακάριος, -ρία, -ριον» makários* (masc.), *makaría* (fem.), *makárion* (neut.) --> _blessed_ which has produced the Christian names *«Mακάριος» Makários* (male first name), *«Μακαρία» Μakaría* (female first name).
Per Babiniotis and Beekes, the word is Pre-Greek because (1) it's isolated within Greek, and (2) of the interchange between short and long -ăr/-ār in «μάκαρ»).

In MoGr (besides the first names of course) we have also the fem. *«μακαριά»* [makarˈʝ͡a] (from makaría with synizesis) --> _traditional commemorative meal for the dead after the funeral (usually fish soup < the acronym of the first Christians «ἰχθύς» "ichthys")_


winegrower said:


> Actually I found many entries (mostly Greek) claiming that macaroni comes from the word *μακαρία.* Μακαρία was a dish prepared from wheat and offered after funerals in honor of the dead, so that friends of the family could wish for him to be blessed.
> According to another testimony, there's the word *μακαρώνεια* (from μακαρία+αιωνία) for some special hymns to Vergin Mary's Dormition in Byzantium, where also wheat foods were dispensed.


*«Μακαρώνεια» Makarṓne̯ia* (neut. nom. pl.), *«Μακαρώνειον» Makarṓne̯ion* (neut. nom. sing.) were called the Megalynaria for the Mother of God (Eastern Orthodox Church) during the mid-13th c. CE that begin with the phrase *«Μακαρίζομέν σε...»* (We bless thee O Virgin Mother of God...)


----------

